# Pimple under chin!



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

There is a pimple under her chin! It looks to me like a in grown hair but i could be wrong! What do i do?!?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

From what I heard, don't pop it. 
I'm sure someone else will come along with some more advice. 
But in the mean time. Try posting some pictures? That would help us figure out what it may be.
You can post pictures by uploading them through photobucket or tiny pic. Make sure to resize them so they're not to big for the forum.


----------



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

okay thx.
What can i give hedgies to snack on and what is safe?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe there is a list in our food section. 
Nothing acidic, no chocolate, grapes, ect. 
Some good ones are...
mealies, crickets, superworms (with head cut off), apple, sweet potato, baby food just to name a few


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Most hedgehogs have a little mole on their neck  It could be totally normal


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> superworms (with head cut off)


I am not familiar with super worms. Why do their heads need to be cut off?


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Superworms can still bite after being swallowed so it is possible to bite a hedgie's esophagus or stomach :shock:


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

CourtneyFaye said:


> Superworms can still bite after being swallowed so it is possible to bite a hedgie's esophagus or stomach :shock:


Yikes! Looks like I'm sticking to mealies and crikets!


----------



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

Dilly has a mole with hairs on his chin...so maybe your hedgie has the same?;-)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Dillyhog said:


> Dilly has a mole with hairs on his chin...so maybe your hedgie has the same?;-)


 Most all do.


----------



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool I did not know that they can eat baby food.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Yayy! You can always count on a quick search on HHC to find the answer to your exact question. Looks like Diggy still checks out as healthy


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Lily has a bump like that too. It's perfectly normal for most hedges to have them.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rose had a pimple under her chin when i bought her, it went away after a few months, i wouldnt worry


----------

